# How Not to Ship a Knife



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 27, 2017)

This is not meant to point a finger at anyone in particular, but is just an observation of how not to pack a knife for shipment.

This afternoon an eagerly awaited package was delivered. As I carried it inside I noticed the contents were moving around a bit more freely than perhaps they should. I was dumbfounded when I opened the box.





Yes, thats the point of the knife in the upper left corner. Exploring a little further, I found a blade guard that had come off the blade in transit, as it was not secured to the blade in any way.




Further inspection of the box showed where the tip of the knife had penetrated the sides of the box during handling. From the size of the slits, an inch or more of the blade could have been protruding from the side of the box. At least the lack of bloodstains gives me hope that nobody was cut.













Now the bad news. The tip is broken, not just blunted, but a couple of millimeters are broken off - just gone.




Folks, when you pack up a knife for shipment, assume that the good folks at USPS, FedEx, or United Parcel will likely not handle it like it has a dozen eggs in it, so that the contents must have enough packing surrounding it so that it doesnt slam back and forth inside the box. 

The blade must have rigid protection securely attached to it. If you use a blade guard, use masking tape to hold it in place. If you ship the knife with a saya, make sure the pin fits snugly, or run a twist tie through the hole. Dont have a blade guard or saya? Cut some corrugated cardboard to fit the blade and tape it in place. Then, take some newspaper and wrap up the knife in it, folding over the ends and taping it in place. That minimizes the chance that the blade will come out of the guard, saya, or cardboard.

Use enough bubble wrap to keep the knife from moving inside the box. No bubble wrap? Crumple up newspapers. When you close the flaps on the box, shake it. If the knife moves around inside, you need more bubble wrap or paper.

Thanks for letting me rant. Now Im off to fix the tip.


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 27, 2017)

Damn that is poor. I would at least be sending a strongly worded email to the sender/vendor on that..

On a totally different topic... is that an Ealy?


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 27, 2017)

embedding the tip in a cork seems to work well if you cannot fully encapsulate the blade in cardboard. Several makers seem to favor using corks.


----------



## DarkStar (Sep 27, 2017)

Yikes


----------



## nevrknow (Sep 27, 2017)

I believe I would be having some further discussions about that. Just me maybe but totally unacceptable. You are not wrong for bringing this up to them. In any way, shape or form.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 27, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> On a totally different topic... is that an Ealy?



Good eye! It is.


----------



## brianh (Sep 27, 2017)

In my career I've seen equipment worth hundreds to 10s of thousands of dollars packed with nothing but cardboard, newspaper, and my favorite ... some foam fingers you get at a sports game.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 27, 2017)

I've got my wife, kids, and the mail lady all trained to inspect before touching any packages coming my way. You'd be flat out amazed at what we see.


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 27, 2017)

This may be stating the obvious, but that USPS box comes with insurance (even if you don't buy it). 
Unfortunately, a claim can be denied for insufficient care in packaging.

So make sure you do package your parcels not only carefully, 
but also correctly in case you have any mishaps!


----------



## Anton (Sep 27, 2017)

yikes

I once received an empty package and a nice, clean, slit were the knife exited from..


----------



## Anton (Sep 27, 2017)

in contrast and don't mean to derail but i got this today... actually never received a knife in a hard wood case before... In contrast


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 27, 2017)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Good eye! It is.


Got love some Del damascus. I find it very distinctive. And he makes one of the most comfortable handles out there.

My gyuto of his needs some TLC, is a tad wedgie. Just trying to save the money to ship it back to him for some work.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 27, 2017)

I received a huge scimitar like that once. 3" of the tip of the blade sticking out of the box. No damage but **** was hazardous.


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 28, 2017)

Anton said:


> in contrast and don't mean to derail but i got this today... actually never received a knife in a hard wood case before... In contrast
> 
> View attachment 36969



Any chance you got a new Hazenberg? I got a couple customs from Jelle that look similar packaging


----------



## Matus (Sep 28, 2017)

I would request partial refund from the seller. Even if one does not have fancy stuff for packaging - with a little carboard, tape and newspaper one can pack a knife very safely.


----------



## TheCaptain (Sep 28, 2017)

I've mentioned more than once the extreme care given to most of the packages shipped to me. This just boggles the mind.

Sorry about the damage, looks to be a beautiful knife otherwise. Can't wait to see the repair job you do (might make for a nice how-to thread?)


----------



## dwalker (Sep 28, 2017)

You have to pack under the assumption that the handlers are going to throw your package. In fact, the handlers that load airplanes are called "throwers".


----------



## chinacats (Sep 28, 2017)

Not funny...that said, I'm sure that when you're done with it chances are that it'll be in better condition than when shipped. Would agree that many here would benefit from a pictorial how to of your quick fix.

Cheers to your attitude.


----------



## ewebb10 (Sep 28, 2017)

+1 I have watched ups carriers overhand throw packages into my yard. 



dwalker said:


> You have to pack under the assumption that the handlers are going to throw your package. In fact, the handlers that load airplanes are called "throwers".


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 28, 2017)

[video=youtube;ZlUJmT2h3-4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlUJmT2h3-4[/video]


----------



## OliverNuther (Sep 29, 2017)

Wish I'd read this before I opened my parcel from Maksim today. If I had I would have taken photos to show how it should be done. 2 knives. Bubble wrap in each box as well as outside. Newspaper packing each box in tight. Knives themselves in paper as well as a cardboard saya. Denmark to Australia in a week. Gold standard.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 29, 2017)

I am a big fan of this method. Happens to be demonstrated on an Ealy as well!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/H9EwBpcIb4SMEoCz2


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 29, 2017)

JohnnyChance said:


> I am a big fan of this method. Happens to be demonstrated on an Ealy as well!
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/H9EwBpcIb4SMEoCz2



I wish the seller of my Ealy had seen that and followed suit.


----------



## daveb (Sep 30, 2017)

As an aside I just received a "loaner" from Rick today. Excellent packing. Museum pieces do not travel this well.

Hope I can do a similar job when returning it.


----------



## Aogami (Oct 1, 2017)

Ouch. Definitely demand some compensation from the packaging company.. 

I recently got 3 knives, all wrapped in VCI paper, cardboard saya, inside a little box, tied all together with rubber bands, inside another cardboard box, filled with wrapping paper to keep them from moving. 1 week from Germany to Portugal and even tho the outside box was a bit damaged on one side, the knives were in mint condition and untouched. 

Just the image of someone throwing a box filled with my knives around in an airport loader... Gives me the sweats.


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 3, 2017)

So my W#2 Gesshin Hide arrive yesterday. Carefully packed as always. For which I can say THANK GOD because USPS looks like they ran it through a saw mill.

View attachment 37041


View attachment 37042


No damage to the knife, or even the tissue paper wrapping the box speaks to the care they give.


----------



## StonedEdge (Oct 3, 2017)

Maybe the USPS driver needed to Jack up the truck on something to change a flat and your box was closest to the back of the truck? Lol this **** never ceases to amaze me


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 3, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> Maybe the USPS driver needed to Jack up the truck on something to change a flat and your box was closest to the back of the truck? Lol this **** never ceases to amaze me



Yea especially because FRAGILE was written in big letters on BOTH sides of the box. That's the first thing to reach for...


----------



## StonedEdge (Oct 3, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Yea especially because FRAGILE was written in big letters on BOTH sides of the box. That's the first thing to reach for...


Obviously!!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 12, 2017)

Hey, using a box with a badly packed knife in it can at least turn into poetic justice if used under an intact tire .....


----------

